# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Bën seks me qenin në mes të rrugës

## Akili-A

Një histori e pazakondtë por që realisht ka ndodhur, ka të bëjë me një vajzë në Los Angelos, e cila është kapur nga policia teksa ishte duke bërë seks në mes të rrugës me qenin e saj tip Pit Bull. Kara Vandereyk është arrestuar nga policia në kushtet e flagrancës, pasi po bënte seks si e çmëndur.

Efektivët e policisë ishin njoftuar nga fqinjët e vajzës, të cilët kishin dhënë alarmin për këtë akt të pashpjegueshëm. 

Kur policia kishte mbërritur në vendin e ngjajrjes, e kishte gjetur vajzën gjysmë të zhveshur dhe thuajse pa ndjenja. /gazeta sot

----------


## Lumi_ftp

> Një histori e pazakondtë por që realisht ka ndodhur, ka të bëjë me një vajzë në Los Angelos, e cila është kapur nga policia teksa ishte duke bërë seks në mes të rrugës me qenin e saj tip Pit Bull. Kara Vandereyk është arrestuar nga policia në kushtet e flagrancës, pasi po bënte seks si e çmëndur.
> 
> Efektivët e policisë ishin njoftuar nga fqinjët e vajzës, të cilët kishin dhënë alarmin për këtë akt të pashpjegueshëm. 
> 
> Kur policia kishte mbërritur në vendin e ngjajrjes, e kishte gjetur vajzën gjysmë të zhveshur dhe thuajse pa ndjenja. /gazeta sot


Akil  a deshiron me dite pergjigjen e nje shoku tem, lidhje me kesi raste qe pse te huajat bejne sex me qen ?

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Një histori e pazakondtë por që realisht ka ndodhur, ka të bëjë me një vajzë në Los Angelos, e cila është kapur nga policia teksa ishte duke bërë seks në mes të rrugës me qenin e saj tip Pit Bull. Kara Vandereyk është arrestuar nga policia në kushtet e flagrancës, pasi po bënte seks si e çmëndur.
> 
> Efektivët e policisë ishin njoftuar nga fqinjët e vajzës, të cilët kishin dhënë alarmin për këtë akt të pashpjegueshëm. 
> 
> Kur policia kishte mbërritur në vendin e ngjajrjes, e kishte gjetur vajzën gjysmë të zhveshur dhe thuajse pa ndjenja. /gazeta sot


Gazeta shtremberon faktet. Vajza ne fjale thuhet se eshte  e semure mendore dhe nen influencen e ilaceve ( mbase edhe te ndonje droge), dhe ne castin e mberritjes se policise nuk eshte e vertete qe ka qene pa ndjenja.

----------


## no name

Vdiska per alet kjo :P, duket edhe nga emri qe ka.  :ngerdheshje: 

lol

----------


## starbright

Nje njeri me mendjen ne koke se ben ate gjest. Ka shume mundesi qe ka qene e semure ose nen efektin e droges. Sikur ishte ai burri qe hengri fytyren e shoferit te atobuzit diku ne Usa.

----------


## essie

funniest thing i've ever read. heat of the moment.

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Nje njeri me mendjen ne koke se ben ate gjest. Ka shume mundesi qe ka qene e semure ose nen efektin e droges. Sikur ishte ai burri qe hengri fytyren e shoferit te atobuzit diku ne Usa.


Une di rastin e nje zezaku ne Miami, qe hengri trecerekun e fytyres se nje te lypesi. Me sa di, keto efekte t"i shkakton "Bath Salts", por kush e merr vesh se cfare fusin ne trup. Tmerr!

----------


## Plaku me kostum

Zoophilia

Po ka njerez qe shkojne me Kafshe 
Nuk e bejne vetem te huajt po edhe Shqiptaret

----------


## Pirate of Love

po pra, Kuca te ka xhaaaaaan  :ngerdheshje:  njehere do te beje çmos dhe ne fund e shikon, nese do te te han  :ngerdheshje:  Ole! Ole! edhe "Bath Salts" ta rregullon, ndersa policit te rastit qe vie i mbetet vetem rrobat  ti perthakon... Ole! Ole!

----------

